# Tree question...



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I've got this pine tree in my backyard, I hate the thing but my wife won't let me cut it down. However, there's a big hole in the branches and they hang low enough that the grass doesn't grow in the shade....

Anyhow, can I trim the branches up another 5 feet or so all the way around without damaging the tree too much??


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I would care for the appearance but it wouldn't hurt the tree.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The tree already looks a bit weird, 5 or 6 years ago the top snapped off in a storm, so it's kinda wide short. It's regrowing an upward trunk again, but still is an off shape.


----------



## bschiltz (Dec 30, 2013)

If you prune it up and it ends up dying, then you can take the tree out anyway!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ya....your not married are Ya!!! That's not a good plan!!!


----------



## georger (Dec 3, 2014)

than another 5ft up may be too much, cant tell for scale how low those branches sag but couple feet just to give you and yours enough headroom should do the trick, you can use that excuse not to make too much work for yourself, KEEP THE WIFE HAPPY, and if you really want to get rid of it there are other ways and she will never be the wiser


----------



## DesignerRyan (Dec 2, 2014)

In my experience, the grass won't grow underneath the tree anyway, even with more sun. The fallen needles are very acidic, the grass is unlikely to regrow there.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

DesignerRyan said:


> In my experience, the grass won't grow underneath the tree anyway, even with more sun. The fallen needles are very acidic, the grass is unlikely to regrow there.


This has been my experience also.


----------

